# Sarles to stick around at WMATA?



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2011)

http://dcist.com/2011/01/omalley_sarles_is_the_choice_for_me.php

Can't say that I'd be too pleased with this, I've been less than impressed with Sarles' performance to date.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 21, 2011)

Ryan said:


> http://dcist.com/201...oice_for_me.php
> 
> Can't say that I'd be too pleased with this, I've been less than impressed with Sarles' performance to date.



Unfortunately I'm in agreement. The hole Metro is in these days is deeper than the tunnel at Forest Glen and it is going to take some serious leadership to get out. Somehow I don't see him as the person who can to make it happen. Though I'm not sure if anyone can fix the mess.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 21, 2011)

He's screwed up every agency he's ever managed, so leave him there, lest he screw up something more important. Like Amtrak.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm also disappointed. I don't feel Sarles has what it takes to change the culture at WMATA, and that's something the agency badly needs.

Also, he was instrumental in implementing the random bag checks, which as are ineffective and inefficient.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 22, 2011)

Green Maned Lion said:


> He's screwed up every agency he's ever managed, so leave him there, lest he screw up something more important. Like Amtrak.



Hmmmm... History repeating itself, per chance?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 30, 2011)

It is now official. Sarles was sworn in last Thursday - 1/27 - to a 3 year, $350,000/year contract.


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (Jan 30, 2011)

The Davy Crockett said:


> It is now official. Sarles was sworn in last Thursday - 1/27 - to a 3 year, $350,000/year contract.


350k to do what sit on his hands....yikes. It should be 150k or less....


----------



## jis (Jan 31, 2011)

Nexis4Jersey said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > It is now official. Sarles was sworn in last Thursday - 1/27 - to a 3 year, $350,000/year contract.
> ...


The man may not manage an agency like all the various armchair transit agency mangers on this board would. But one thing he certainly does not do is sit on his hands. Get real!  Now whether a transit agency manager who has been selected by an expert committee in the industry should be paid $350K or not is a separate matter. But it does not seem to be an amount that is way out of line either.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jan 31, 2011)

jis said:


> Now whether a transit agency manager who has been selected by an expert committee in the industry should be paid $350K or not is a separate matter. But it does not seem to be an amount that is way out of line either.


Sarles should be paid what he is worth, which based on the way he ran NJT is about a wood nickel.


----------



## jis (Feb 1, 2011)

Green Maned Lion said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Now whether a transit agency manager who has been selected by an expert committee in the industry should be paid $350K or not is a separate matter. But it does not seem to be an amount that is way out of line either.
> ...


You do realize that opinions may vary a bit on that  Contract salaries are negotiated things, and as is the case with most such, when the payer and payee agree on a number that is what the market essentially determines to be close to the right number. Mind you I might completely disagree with that number, but that is just me. But then that is somewhat similar to democracy too. And just like it, the system may not be the best, but probably not the worst either, and none has invented a better one.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 1, 2011)

jis said:


> You do realize that opinions may vary a bit on that


Naturally. Almost everything I say is my opinion.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2011)

After a little more time on the job, I'm beginning to see that you're right.

A few weeks ago he made headlines when he declared that the biggest complaint that he hears from Metro customers is that the trains are messy from people leaving papers behind and eating and drinking (even though that's against the rules) and suggested that riders could help the situation out by helpfully reminding each other to take their refuse with them and not eat or drink while on the train. Two issues with that. First, this can't be the biggest complaint about Metro. The fact that escalators aren't working (in some cases even breaking while in service and injuring people), trains are constantly breaking down, and the fact that ATO still isn't enabled (causing the ride to be jerky enough to make you fall down, and platforms to be jammed because trains aren't stopping in the designed locations) are just a few of the issues more pressing than litter in the system. Second, if I've got a death wish, I can think of a lot better ways to get myself beat up by a hood rat for telling them to take their trash with them. Sorry Dick, that ain't going to happen.

More recently, he dug his heels in on the worthless bag searches that waste time and money, and prevent officers from patrolling the system to prevent actual crimes that are happening (theft and violence are on the up trend in a big way).

Finally today, in attempting to justify the proposed cuts to late night service, Sarles espoused the belief that people shouldn't be riding the train while intoxicated. I'm really not sure whether he's just that clueless about the people that ride the Metro at 2 in the morning, or just doesn't care about leaving them high and dry with few other options to get home.

You guys want him back in New Jersey? I'd like to see him just about anywhere but here.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 18, 2011)

Ryan said:


> After a little more time on the job, I'm beginning to see that you're right.
> 
> A few weeks ago he made headlines when he declared that the biggest complaint that he hears from Metro customers is that the trains are messy from people leaving papers behind and eating and drinking (even though that's against the rules) and suggested that riders could help the situation out by helpfully reminding each other to take their refuse with them and not eat or drink while on the train. Two issues with that. First, this can't be the biggest complaint about Metro. The fact that escalators aren't working (in some cases even breaking while in service and injuring people), trains are constantly breaking down, and the fact that ATO still isn't enabled (causing the ride to be jerky enough to make you fall down, and platforms to be jammed because trains aren't stopping in the designed locations) are just a few of the issues more pressing than litter in the system. Second, if I've got a death wish, I can think of a lot better ways to get myself beat up by a hood rat for telling them to take their trash with them. Sorry Dick, that ain't going to happen.
> 
> ...


Just a thought. With people getting beaten at stations and fights breaking out on trains, I think he should go around personally by himself and "helpfully" remind people to not eat, drink and throw trash about. After a short while I'm betting he would re-reitre.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Feb 18, 2011)

Ryan, you can keep him.


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (Feb 19, 2011)

I heard an Escalator collapsed at Foggy Bottom yesterday.....your system is falling apart....how sad...


----------



## AlanB (Feb 19, 2011)

Nexis4Jersey said:


> I heard an Escalator collapsed at Foggy Bottom yesterday.....your system is falling apart....how sad...


Collapsed is probably not the correct word, as that would imply that the top part of the escalator detached from its connections and fell 1 to 2 stories straight down.

However, what did happen was still very serious and thankfully the women riding it at the time was not seriously injured. About 5 steps on the escalator essentially popped off and her foot actually fell into the innards of the escalator before she was able to regain her balance and jump off. 

You can read a bit more about the incident and see the pictures of the steps that sheared off in this story.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 19, 2011)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Ryan, you can keep him.


But I don't want him!!! 



AlanB said:


> Nexis4Jersey said:
> 
> 
> > I heard an Escalator collapsed at Foggy Bottom yesterday.....your system is falling apart....how sad...
> ...


Here's an account from 2 eyewitnesses - very lucky that nobody got seriously hurt. At least they weren't drunk or eating!!!

http://dcist.com/2011/02/foggy_bottom_reactions.php


----------

